# territorial marine fishes



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

so I'm learning about marine fishes. many of them seem to be territorial. which ones are not territorial? tangs don't seem to be. but the rest of them are. reminds me of cichlids of fresh water (and many of them resemble salt water fishes). I really hadn't noticed the territorial nature of many of them till in my own tanks.

So the question is, which marine fishes are NOT territorial?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Most of them are in one way or another. Tangs? Unless you get them in a school and get them used to each other early, they'll kill each other, And that's really only the zebrasoma genus I believe. In an aquarium, most other tangs won't tolerate another tang of the same species or similar colouration. Hell, sometimes tangs of different species won't tolerate each other.

Fish that shoal/school like anthias are still "territorial" in that they develop hierarchies within the school, with dominant fish becoming male and then subsequent fish falling into a pecking order.

Clownfish (like many other damsels) are fiercely territorial - ever try to grab something in the tank near a clownfish? 

Usually given enough space and food, many fish of the same species will tolerate each other, but it's important to do your reading and figure out which ones can't be kept together.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

there are short descriptions for each fish

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/aquarium-fish-supplies.cfm?c=15

Marine Compatibility Chart, but very often compatibility depends on the size of the tank

http://www.liveaquaria.com/general/compatibility_chart.cfm

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

even clownfish will kill each other if given the chance. I would have to say that Damsels are by far the worse, then it's a tie with all the rest of them. 

Tangs can be punks


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

This makes planning a tank quite difficult. 

I myself am looking to create a reef environment with lots of community fish. But finding community fish that won't kill each other isn't so easy.

Any tips?? That chart is helpful.

Thanks,
A


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

NVES said:


> This makes planning a tank quite difficult.
> 
> I myself am looking to create a reef environment with lots of community fish. But finding community fish that won't kill each other isn't so easy.
> 
> ...


size of the tank?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

sig said:


> size of the tank?


46 Gallon bowfront.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

2 clowns, 1 banzai cardinal, 2-3 anthias or chromis.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

yeah marine fishes are like cichlids. It's a good thing I'm more focused on corals.


----------

